
NYC's New Apple Store Previewed - thomas
http://www.geek.com/nycs-new-apple-store-previewed/
======
jakewolf
Walked by last night. Article neglected to note the spiral, glass staircase
that is going to have iphone junkies snapping naughty pictures all summer
long...

Place is big, open and fits in well with all the galleries in the
neighborhood.

------
dbrush
Good, I hate having to fight through throngs of tourists to get to the big
piano in FAO Schwarz...

It's interesting that Apple's brand fits in all of these distint
neighborhoods. SoHo, Meat Packing district, and Fifth Avenue... Next up,
Alphabet City and an outlet in Shea Stadium!

